# Turkey Neck?



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Too lazy to research it . . . it is OK to give the raw turkey neck to Panzer? I was thinking it had alot of little bones.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

RAW - yes. Just be sure your dog doesn't try to swallow it whole.


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yep, it's raw. Thanks Lauri! Happy Thanksgiving! My turkey is nice and brown and ready to eat!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I split the turkey neck for these 2. Freya was so excited that she didn't know what to think!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Oh yes, as long as it is raw!

Stark has been eating raw turkey necks since he was about 10 weeks old!

They are his favorites.. reminds me.. must put in a new order for another box.. haha.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm going to have to switch from chicken neck to turkey neck. Ike inhales the chicken neck!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Jason LinI'm going to have to switch from chicken neck to turkey neck. Ike inhales the chicken neck!


The only time Stark gets chicken necks are when I feed him a whole chicken and they are still attached/in the inside.

He seems to swallow them whole and forget to chew.. lol.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

We were just discussing that at the SchH club today, chix nex are great for young pups and smaller breed dogs, but GSD's swallow them whole it seems. 
My dogs really like turkey necks better, and I think they are more nutritious.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

I have had Ike for 3 weeks and the only time I yelled at him was two nights ago when he "vacuumed" his chicken necks. Not that it did any good. I was just a little freaked out that he made NO effort to chew them.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That's what happened to Stark when he was about 10 weeks old, since then I won't feed them, that and chicken wings. He swallows them whole! Jesh!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

We do chick necks, Anna is weird and actually chews most of her food.







But she does love turkey necks! Got a box coming this weekend!


----------



## Hansdale (Dec 7, 2009)

When I feed chicken necks ,I get Melody to sit and catch them one at a time this way she chews them ad I dont have to worry about her choking.


----------

